# FS: Tivo S3 HD with Lifetime and S3HD without service



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

I am selling both my S3 Tivo's and upgrading to a Premiere.
Both come with a Tivo Remote, component cable, & power cord.
Model # Tivo TCD652160, 180 standard recording/ 20 hours HD.

For Sale:


*Tivo S3 HD with Lifetime $350*
*Tivo S3 HD without service $150*


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

sold the Tivo with Lifetime, curious with the Series 3 HD, how big is the hard drive 160gig?
Can I plug that into my PC as a 2nd hard drive and format it? I know I have a 2nd IDE slot in my computer, there was a small 40 gig when I got it.

Thank you,

Shane


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Shanezam203 said:


> sold the Tivo with Lifetime, curious with the Series 3 HD, how big is the hard drive 160gig?
> Can I plug that into my PC as a 2nd hard drive and format it? I know I have a 2nd IDE slot in my computer, there was a small 40 gig when I got it.
> 
> Thank you,
> ...


Yes, you can format it but will probably have to go to Control Panel/ Administrative Tools/ Computer Management/ Disk Management to mount it first. The drive in the HD is a SATA drive so it won't work in your IDE PC without an IDE to SATA adapter. The Upgrade Forum has a sticky that talks about those adapters. Another alternative would be to use an external cable that goes from the SATA drive to a USB port.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

lillevig said:


> Yes, you can format it but will probably have to go to Control Panel/ Administrative Tools/ Computer Management/ Disk Management to mount it first. The drive in the HD is a SATA drive so it won't work in your IDE PC without an IDE to SATA adapter. The Upgrade Forum has a sticky that talks about those adapters. Another alternative would be to use an external cable that goes from the SATA drive to a USB port.


I'm open to doing either. So I can not just plug it into the 2nd IDE cable now and format it in Disk Management because it's SATA?


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Shanezam203 said:


> I'm open to doing either. So I can not just plug it into the 2nd IDE cable now and format it in Disk Management because it's SATA?


True.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

lillevig said:


> True.


Can I get a case for it and use it as an External USB Hard Drive too similarly?


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Shanezam203 said:


> Can I get a case for it and use it as an External USB Hard Drive too similarly?


Yup. You can get cases with power supplies pretty cheaply on eBay. I've got my original HD drive in one and use it for backing up my Netbook drive.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Will this 2.5" casing work?

http://www.amazon.com/SATA-Hard-Drive-Case-Enclosure/dp/B001AAVA08


----------



## phdeez (Aug 21, 2003)

Shanezam203 said:


> Will this 2.5" casing work?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SATA-Hard-Drive-Case-Enclosure/dp/B001AAVA08


Nope, the drive in the Tivo is a 3.5" drive. 2.5" drives are the smaller laptop hard drives. You need something like this.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Shanezam203 said:


> Will this 2.5" casing work?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SATA-Hard-Drive-Case-Enclosure/dp/B001AAVA08





phdeez said:


> Nope, the drive in the Tivo is a 3.5" drive. 2.5" drives are the smaller laptop hard drives. You need something like this.


And make sure that it specifically says that it is for a SATA drive, not an IDE/PATA drive.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks, this will work for the 1 drive, what adapter will I need for my computer to use another SATA drive as a 2nd hard drive on my PC?

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Shanezam203 said:


> Thanks, this will work for the 1 drive, what adapter will I need for my computer to use another SATA drive as a 2nd hard drive on my PC?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shane


If your PC has only IDE connections (must be pretty old) then you can try one of the adapters listed in this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883


----------

